# MXR Carbon Copy



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I called a local store and they're ordering one in. 

Anyone else here seen them or played one in a Canadian store? If so, what's the price. Online with US retailers they're $150. 

Any idea if they are true bypass? Their builder says that they are, but some people at TGP claim it is not TB. I think I'll believe the builder (the Way Huge builder) before some hearsay.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont know much about true bypass or anyhting like that however i really want to get this pedal...they want to much for it right now though.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Vincent said:


> I dont know much about true bypass or anyhting like that however i really want to get this pedal...they want to much for it right now though.


Music Stop here in my town say it's $150 Cdn.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Tell me what you think of it when you do get it...sounds like a nice pedal to have...I love the sound/tone of mxr pedals.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

I have on on order with L&M for $150.

I could care less about the bypass since I pretty much always have delay on (and I don't get stressed about TB for the most part unless the buffer really sucks).


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> I have on on order with L&M for $150.
> 
> I could care less about the bypass since I pretty much always have delay on (and I don't get stressed about TB for the most part unless the buffer really sucks).


I agree about your TB comment. My Boss DM-2 is my favourite delay pedal, and it's bypass sounds fine to me.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Word on the TheGearPage is that they're very close to the Maxon delays in that they have a bit brighter repeats than say a DM-2 or 3. The switching is hardwire bypass, if you've ever owned an MXR before its what they use on 99% of the re-issues. When I had my D+ and Phase-90 I never had a huge or noticeable problem with tone loss. That being said, if you do want it true-bypassed I'm sure Greg over at SolidGoldFX would do it for a reasonable price. Hope that helps

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> IMy Boss DM-2 is my favourite delay pedal.


Your Boss DM-2 is my favorite delay pedal too :wave:. I like the latest one I got too, although I think it needs a new battery as the repeats are degrading a bit too fast. The Carbon Copy is going to be competing with it and a Memory Lane, so it better be good if it's going to stick around.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> Your Boss DM-2 is my favorite delay pedal too :wave:. I like the latest one I got too, although I think it needs a new battery as the repeats are degrading a bit too fast. The Carbon Copy is going to be competing with it and a Memory Lane, so it better be good if it's going to stick around.



So you covet my DM-2 and my Hotcake? 

When do you get your CC?

Also, did you get your Timmy?


----------



## tripleb (Feb 24, 2008)

*yeah I'm interested in this delay pedal as well, I'll wait til I get to read some reviews before I make up my mind if I'll get it or not! I knew sooner or later that MXR(dunlop) would make a delay pedal that would be like or close to the original MXR analog delay from 70's and 80's! I always wanted to buy vintage MXR pedals ( flanger, phase 90, stereo chorus, analog delay,limiter)but they are so much $$$ and once you buy the vintage pedals it might work for 2 days and then just up and die ( or it could work fine for 10 years) then ur $$$ is down the drain. comparing the carbon copy with the vintage MXR delay: 1)the carbon copy pedal has more ms of delay than the original ( carbon copy = 600ms, vintage mxr delay = 300ms). 2) it's smaller in size (carbon copy is the size of a phase 90, vintage is about the size of mxr flanger! good idea,less room used on a pedal board). 3) the carbon copy has a modulation function controlled via a switch on the pedal, vintage didn't have this!. 4) the carbon copy runs on a 9 volt battery or optional AC adapter, the vintage delay ran on a built in AC adapter(not sure if it ran on batteries as well)
the only thing that carbon copy doesn't have is an extra output jack which the vintage one did have ( but all 3 jack were on the same side of the vintage pedal! a pain in the butt in my opinion) I think for the price, it's not a bad deal*


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks to Behringer, of all people, the required delay chips have comeback, making it reasonable to stuff a pair of 4096-stage delay chips in a small pedal like that.

One of the more unique features of the original green box was that it used a tracking filter that adjust the amount of treble cut in the delay path in conjunction with delay time, such that longest delays were more muted and shortest were crisper. I have no idea if the Carbon Copy uses this strategy. My guess is no, because it would be difficult to stuff it in that size pedal.

You can hear some samples here: http://www.aronnelson.com/gallery/v/MrHuge/album98/


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> So you covet my DM-2 and my Hotcake?
> 
> When do you get your CC?
> 
> Also, did you get your Timmy?


I do. Although, I'm kind of off Hot Cakes right now after a/b'ing a regular and Bluesberry one, both recent. I keep wondering if I'd still like the old switch model better (apparently, a slightly different circuit, although I'm not sure Paul Crowther would concur).

I think the CC is supposed to be here within a month.

No Timmy or Tim yet.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a great demo of the pedal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJPde-C28iU


----------

